
Learn with Google AI - prostoalex
https://ai.google/education
======
ganeshkrishnan
Quite obviously Google is investing to push tensor flow to mass audience.

As an ML programmer with deep aversion to Google products I have never jumped
from Apache spark, deeplearning4j to tensor flow.

What's the general consensus regarding tensor flow in the ML community?

~~~
lalaland1125
Tensorflow has a great model deployment story compared to alternatives like
pytorch. However, pytorch tends to be more convenient when researching new
techniques and architectures.

